# Fun Fishing



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Doug Kincade and girl friend Melissa from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Arkansas</st1lace></st1:State> had some beautiful weather to fish in Saturday. Doug had fished with me Pre -Katrina and wanted to show Melissa how good the fishing was in <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Louisiana</st1lace></st1:State>. We started out catching a few trout but lot of small fish but some made it in the box. Fished all over looking for bigger trout but only a handful. Doug really wanted Melissa to tangle with some reds so that is what we did. Fishing shrimp under corks along the shoreline they were hooked up with some drag pullers. The fishing was a little slower than normal but Doug and Melissa fished hard enjoyed the day and built a nice box of fish.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">22 Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">7 Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 Drum<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 Flounder<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.RatherBe-Fishing.com


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

glad to see your back up and running capt!


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Where Ya been Good to hear from you. You did not think a little wind and water could stop me did ya!


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah Jason it is getting about that time. The wife said she is coming this time also.


----------

